# dip pole gybing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

when sailing on a hot angle and needing to gybe is it better for me to bring the boat more downwind before giving the command to trip (so the angle the boat has to swing is less) then bring the boat to direct downwind when dipping the pole? My polars indicate my VMG angles should be pretty broad when in lighter winds. Our gybes seem to be better when we are sailing deep.
TIA


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

You should swing through with a nice even curve that somewhat matches the speed of your crew. You may need to pause downwind for a second but you as helmsman should be watching the foredeck as you swing through.

Jeff


----------

